# Suggestions to help noob flood



## jgu1994 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, so here are some ideas that I created(and took from some other guy) with the help of some people on IRC. 

First. Make it so that there is a test when you sign up for gbatemp, asking questions like, Can the r4 play gba games? Do we host roms? etc. That way the noobs will be separated from the people who actually know the basics of flash cards. This way, we won't have anymore topics on if the r4 can play gba. Also, if people were to get the questions wrong, they would be told what they did wrong, allowing them to learn, and make it so that they do not make any more mistakes.

Second. Use the karma system like at the old r4ds.net forum. This way, if someone posts a useless post, we - their karma, but if they post a useful or helpful post, we + their karma. Not only that but the karma system should be put to good use like instead of 100 posts for the trading section, it would be x amount of karma, and to ensure that no one tries to cheat the system, make it so that only people with x amount of posts and/or karma would be allowed to raise and decrease.

Finishing statement. If these were added, though i'm just giving ideas, the retarded topics on cannibalism, or how many posts you have, would lessen. Also, there would be less posts consisting of, lol, i was gonna say that, i agree,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















, etc.

Plz don't flame me saying that these ideas are gay, etc. Just point out what is wrong with them, or say why they wouldn't work. Thx


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

There's lots of flaming on these boards. 

I think this a good idea.


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually kinda agree. Don't make the test too specific though, such as asking about the R4 playing GBA games. If I have a CycloDS Evo, do you think I give a shit if R4s can play GBA games?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes to generally, but I would probably have less karma than "swordsmyth", and he scammed a whole bunch of people - I've passed around passmes and other hardware, and bought stuff for people that can't buy it themselves.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 15, 2007)

trolls do not care about karma. they will just make new accounts under facade emails and ip addresses. the separation also singles out people and makes them not feel wanted because it makes them feel they know nothing and can not add to these great hahahaha discussions on this board. bad idea.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 15, 2007)

Rather than a karma system on users, I'd rather see something like Digg's digg/bury system on comments. I've seen a lot of forums use it (or something similar) lately. It would allow users to 'bury' a post that doesn't belong in the topic its in or anyone on the forums if that's the case.

The way I see it with a user karma system, a user can gain negative karma and not really know why exactly, which may encourage them to leave the forums or provoke them to act like jerks (or in some cases, bigger jerks than they already are).

However, using a post 'karma' system, that same user might see that certain posts of theirs aren't accepted and may stop posting that type of posts, improving their posting habits hopefully.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Rather than a karma system on users, I'd rather see something like Digg's digg/bury system on comments. I've seen a lot of forums use it (or something similar) lately. It would allow users to 'bury' a post that doesn't belong in the topic its in or anyone on the forums if that's the case.
> 
> The way I see it with a user karma system, a user can gain negative karma and not really know why exactly, which may encoure them to leave the forums or provoke them to act like jerks (or in some cases, bigger jerks than they already are).
> 
> However, using a post 'karma' system, that same user might see that certain posts of theirs aren't accepted and may stop posting that type of posts, improving their posting habits hopefully.



I for one would like to see this implemented.


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with what your saying Samutz, but is there anyway to combine the two?
I can't think of anything right now off the top of my head.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 15, 2007)

i say we start banning pl that will thin out the herd


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> The way I see it with a user karma system, a user can gain negative karma and not really know why exactly, which may encourage them to leave the forums or provoke them to act like jerks (or in some cases, bigger jerks than they already are).
> 
> However, using a post 'karma' system, that same user might see that certain posts of theirs aren't accepted and may stop posting that type of posts, improving their posting habits hopefully.


SCDeV has a karma system and you have to provide a short summary of why you gave/removed karma, for example
"Helped me" or "Said all SuperCards were crap without a reason". But I do agree that you should not be able to give/remove karma unless you have either over 100 posts OR a moderator has decided you are a nice, friendly and helpful member.

- Sam


----------



## phoood (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Rather than a karma system on users, I'd rather see something like Digg's digg/bury system on comments. I've seen a lot of forums use it (or something similar) lately. It would allow users to 'bury' a post that doesn't belong in the topic its in or anyone on the forums if that's the case.
> 
> The way I see it with a user karma system, a user can gain negative karma and not really know why exactly, which may encourage them to leave the forums or provoke them to act like jerks (or in some cases, bigger jerks than they already are).
> 
> However, using a post 'karma' system, that same user might see that certain posts of theirs aren't accepted and may stop posting that type of posts, improving their posting habits hopefully.



I like'ed digg's thumbs up/down system.  Before the upgrade, since now it's just a browser freezing pile of crap.
Anyways, I like this idea of a +1/-1 per post system.  Realistically though, gbatemp's server would never support this kind of system (if it was all done via ajax).

And the karma system sucksisn't as great compared to a thumbs up/down per post system.

edit- sinkhead, I remember you from scdev.  Thou haven't been there in a while..


----------



## LSSR (Oct 15, 2007)

i agree fully ^^ maybe increase the amount of posts by 100 to 200 lol it's easy to get 100 posts if im dedicated i could do that in a night (on forums that intresest me ie:Anime)


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 15, 2007)

The karma thing has been brought up so many times, but the fact still remains that it's absolutely useless. Really, so someone has bad karma, this will stop them from being annoying how?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> i say we start banning pl that will thin out the herd




that only leads to mistakes, and creates pissed off people who will come back wanting to do harm


----------



## LSSR (Oct 15, 2007)

maybe like haXors... oh noes!!!!!11 =(


----------



## phoood (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes.  DoS ftl.


----------



## ticko (Oct 16, 2007)

agreed with op


----------



## dice (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than a karma system on users, I'd rather see something like Digg's digg/bury system on comments. I've seen a lot of forums use it (or something similar) lately. It would allow users to 'bury' a post that doesn't belong in the topic its in or anyone on the forums if that's the case.
> ...


I think that's a good idea actually...


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 16, 2007)

I have less than 10 posts, I have no influence.

This sucks.

To add on to the 'karma' idea of the post starter:

Make 'karma' the 'main' value.
This meaning if I post 10 posts that are very meaningful and stuff, I'll have more forum value than a guy posting 100 posts that consist of meaningless and vague statements.

Requirement to give/take Karma: 60 Karma instead of 100 posts.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 16, 2007)

im gonna say something....but...it make me sound nubish..............................................................
whats karma?


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, so here are some ideas that I created(and took from some other guy) with the help of some people on IRC. 

First. Make it so that there is a test when you sign up for gbatemp, asking questions like, Can the r4 play gba games? Do we host roms? etc. That way the noobs will be separated from the people who actually know the basics of flash cards. This way, we won't have anymore topics on if the r4 can play gba. Also, if people were to get the questions wrong, they would be told what they did wrong, allowing them to learn, and make it so that they do not make any more mistakes.

Second. Use the karma system like at the old r4ds.net forum. This way, if someone posts a useless post, we - their karma, but if they post a useful or helpful post, we + their karma. Not only that but the karma system should be put to good use like instead of 100 posts for the trading section, it would be x amount of karma, and to ensure that no one tries to cheat the system, make it so that only people with x amount of posts and/or karma would be allowed to raise and decrease.

Finishing statement. If these were added, though i'm just giving ideas, the retarded topics on cannibalism, or how many posts you have, would lessen. Also, there would be less posts consisting of, lol, i was gonna say that, i agree,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















, etc.

Plz don't flame me saying that these ideas are gay, etc. Just point out what is wrong with them, or say why they wouldn't work. Thx


----------



## dice (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I have less than 10 posts, I have no influence.
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> ...


everyone has an influence as long as it's good enough


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 16, 2007)

No offence, but you've got Five Thousand posts.


----------



## dice (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> No offence, but you've got Five Thousand posts.


That's likely to be the case because ppl would assume that I'd know more about the *forums than someone like yourself. However I feel that the general response would be the same if either of us came up with the same suggestion.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> That's likely to be the case because ppl would assume that I'd know more about the staff than someone like yourself. However I feel that the general response would be the same if either of us came up with the same suggestion.



Very true.

Although, those medals under your avatar look kinda cool.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2007)

Post karma would be good. Members should be able to vote for or against posts (within certain restrictions; one vote per specific post, and no voting sprees against a single person, for example). And members with the most (or a certain number of, or the first dozen members in the ranking, I dunno) posts deemed "good" by consensus could get an "Exemplary Member Possum" statue by mthrnite


----------



## megatron_lives (Oct 16, 2007)

Personally, I think GBATemp could do with a mini "noob only" area where FAQ are posted. These should be locked threads with say, various links to flash cart brands and common problems with games etc. (you know the drill). If the noob can't find the answer to their usualy stupid questions, then maybe some users could be appointed to answer PM questions on a unique subject, eg. r4 or Wiikey compatability. I suppose I'm suggesting something like a complete wiki!

I also propose that after registering, the noob should have only access to this area for a short period; as we all know some people register just to get one rom working by asking stupid questions, and then we never hear from them again. The limitation should be lifted after a time or post limit, as determind by our wonderful moduration team (Sucking up here!) Hopefully this would keep our boards clean from useless junk if people consult these "guides" and what not, instead of flooding threads eg. see post titled "Bricked PAL Wii by brain academy" d'oh!! noobie!

This is just my small idea and undeed, no system is perfect so I'm sure you can all see some inherent flaws. But I'm confident this would at least, reduce noob congestion in most posts. 

Anyway, i'm bullet-proof so let me know what you think

Peace


----------



## looneyboy784 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think a short jail term for noobs in their own board might be a good idea.  A post threshold however might exclude people such as me who don't often have anything to post, but have been around for awhile and regularly read the forums.  

*shoots megatron_lives with at Walther P38*

Somebody please catch that reference


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to see a system where if X amount of people report a certain post (or topic) then the topic is hidden until a mod can see if its truly spam. That way we can somewhat mod ourselves without having to wait for a mod to do it. Im not saying that the mods are never around cause we all have lives (or most of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But i think it would take away alot of stress.


----------



## megatron_lives (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> looneyboy784Â 	Posted Today, 05:17 PM
> 
> *shoots megatron_lives with at Walther P38*
> 
> Somebody please catch that reference



Ouch!!! Got the reference though! shame now adays megatron can't be a gun anymore; but that's for another day and another thread. 

I agree with not enforcing a post threshold, sometimes there's nothing to say. Also the idea of a noob jail sounds fantastic. I wonder when visiting days will be?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 16, 2007)

I doubt karma would work, maybe I don't have enough faith in people but forum menaces and trolls know exactly what they're doing. All I see is the people who bad karma rating is supposed to stop looking on it as some kind of trophy and racking up as much bad karma as they can get. UK kiddies: remember ASBO's ? I swear chavs would frame them on their walls if they knew how.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I doubt karma would work, maybe I don't have enough faith in people but forum menaces and trolls know exactly what they're doing. All I see is the people who bad karma rating is supposed to stop looking on it as some kind of trophy and racking up as much bad karma as they can get. UK kiddies: remember ASBO's ? I swear chavs would frame them on their walls if they knew how.


ASBOs were a complete failure... Like you said they turned into trophies... But the idea of a 'n00b jail' sounds OK

- Sam


----------

